# ADA (or other) gravel/sand matching these rocks?



## UllavL (18 Jan 2015)

Hi, 
I'm debating which gravel/sand to use together with my rocks. For plant substrate I'll be using ADA Aqua Soil Amazonica but I would like some sand or gravel as décor. I try to find a sand or gravel which looks natural against my rocks but it's really hard to know which to chose just by looking on pictures on the internet. I'm leaning towards either ADA Nile or ADA Mekong sand. My stones are grey/white with areas of red/lilac colouring. When wet the white areas look a little more yellow/brown. 

Does anyone have and experience with Nile/Mekong and have any advice to give?
Wet rocks under yellowish light:
http://imageshack.com/a/img673/4735/JdtZmo.jpg

Thanks!
ulla


----------



## kirk (18 Jan 2015)

Can't you just use amazonia soil all the way? What do the stones look like against your soil?


----------



## UllavL (18 Jan 2015)

Looks nice but maybe a bit too orange. Would like more of a white/bright feeling.


----------



## kirk (18 Jan 2015)

Ah I see, look up the denarle scapers tank, the substrate they are using in those is light fine and looks realy good. Sorry im not sure what it is called or if you can buy it separately, but it sound like that's the type of thing you may like.


----------

